# Rescape



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Well I had a heck of a time keeping the driftwood down as it is 1 piece finally tied a bunch of rocks to it and put in a plastic wedge under the cross bar added a few java ferns and some moss. Have to still add the leaves but here it is so far. Just taking my time.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Thats very interesting!! What size thank is that Pat?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks Cid It is a 100 I thought it was 125 then I measured it. lol


----------

